
Show HN: Dankenstein – Markov Chain Twitter Bot Generator - eivarv
https://github.com/eivind88/dankenstein
======
eivarv
This is a generator I made while working on my Twitter bot "Karl Jobs"[0],
which is a Markov chain trained on a corpora of Karl Marx and Steve Jobs.

Due to the limits of the corpora and major differences in language between
Marx and Jobs, my results were so-so - but I hope other people can have som
use and/or fun with the generator :)

[0]: [https://twitter.com/karljobs](https://twitter.com/karljobs)

~~~
exikyut
Eh...

[https://twitter.com/KarlJobs/status/1027732211871703045](https://twitter.com/KarlJobs/status/1027732211871703045)

> _And yet death is the best thing that could rescue Apple._

Hmm, that kind of happened circa 199x...

[https://twitter.com/KarlJobs/status/1027550949970247680](https://twitter.com/KarlJobs/status/1027550949970247680)

> _The system is that we decided not to follow your heart._

￼HMMM, that's rather... _too_ accurate?

